# How do I contact a moderator to gain permissions?



## fletchlives31

Hello, I have just joined and I don't have access to areas such as the for sale section or wanted section. I have read I need to contact a moderator or administrator but can work out how to do that! If anyone could help that would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
For Market Place & PM access info, click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## fletchlives31

Thank you very much


----------

